# RPS RpsCore configuration



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the registration and offer to help. I successfully used System Restore and uninstalling and reinstalling my Virgin PCguard antivirus security to get rid of monaronadona 'virus' on my PC. Now Windows Installer keeps repeatedly trying to configure RPS RpsCore. Please help to explain how to stop these unexpected installation attempts.
Kind regards


----------



## Rhort (Mar 5, 2008)

It seems you've been infected with the one of more of the Starware series of viruses/malwares.

To resolve, look in your Add/Remove Programs section of the Control Panel, and see if you can see any of the following programs shown there:

Authentium AntiVirus SDK - 2
Radialpoint Security Services
RPS Ad Blocker
RPS AntiFraud
RPS AntiSpyware
RPS AntiVirus
RPS App Detector
RPS AsRealtime
RPS Backup
RPS Burn
RPS Diagnostic Utility
RPS Firewall
RPS ParentalControl
RPS Performance Tool
RPS PopupBlocker
RPS Privacy Manager
RPS RpsCore
RPS Security Cleanup
RPS Zip
MP3Rocket

If you can, then uninstall them.

Next, update your anti-virus to the latest data library, and then install AdAware (available free from *HERE*) and run a complete scan of your computer from Safe Mode.


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for your consideration of my problem. I checked Add/Remove Programs but did not find any of those that you mentioned in your list. There arent any with RPS. There are many entries in the register though. Can they be safely deleted?
Thanks again


----------



## Rhort (Mar 5, 2008)

"_*There are many entries in the register though. Can they be safely deleted?*_"

You could try this, but it's quite possible you could mess up something important during the attempt, so make sure you take a backup of your registry first (from REGEDIT, select the *Registry* menu from the top and then *Export Registry File*).


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Rhort -

RPS applications are part of Virgin Broadband's AV package. They are not "Starware" infections.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=117854&site=cdn



> Provided by Radialpoint and included as part of Virgin Broadband packages, PCguard offers full online protection and includes Firewall, Anti-Virus, Pop-Up Blocker and Privacy Manager features. PCguard Total, available to premium Broadband customers, includes PCguard features as well as extra Anti-Spyware, Identity Theft Protection, and Parental Control features.


Edcondi -

If you have an application disk from Virgin, feed it to the machine again to see if that stops the Windows Installer call.


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

*RPS RpsCore*

I keep getting this to be configured by Windows Installer. Why does that occur?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

See my last post. No need to start a new thread. I've merged the topics.


----------

